# Gilden Rangliste bei Buffed



## Sirlanzelot (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo Buffed Team,

wie das Thema schon erahnen läst, hab ich mich gefragt ob Buffed nicht eine Gilden Welt Rangliste in
der Art wie WowBosskillers.com oder WowJutsu.com auf der Page einbauen könnte.
Das wäre soweit ich weiss da die einzige Deutschsprachige Rangliste. 
Oder is das vieleicht schon in Planung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Vieleicht kann mal wer vom Buffed Team was dazu schreiben, würde mich sehr freuen.

MfG  Sirlanzelot


----------



## Bloofy (8. Mai 2008)

fänd ich auch nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (8. Mai 2008)

Erster,


 trotzdem: Godzilla for Worldboss


----------



## Tikume (8. Mai 2008)

> ' date='8.05.2008, 06:36' post='546623']
> Erster,



=>  http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2007/olg139.htm



> Geil! In den ganzen Onlineforen bin ich immer der Loser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Cazor (8. Mai 2008)

mir wärs völlig wurscht.
Schwanzvergleiche..
Wers wissen will findets eh woanders und ich ärger mich dann nur^^


----------



## Merlinia (8. Mai 2008)

Wär echt cool, dannkönnt ich mal gucken in welche Gilde ich in WotLK gehe....


----------



## e2to (8. Mai 2008)

is doch wurscht, diebesten gilden kennt man eh wenn mansich n bissl umschaut, auf buffed.de zum blestift. und das meine gilde nich der burner is, weiß ich auch ohne rangliste... aber vllt. kann man ja mal ins arsenal ucken, da findet man ja auch die meisten gilden


----------



## Fast Jack (8. Mai 2008)

Auf WowBosskillers.com oder WowJutsu.com sind die deutschen Gilden mit drauf. Es wäre also nur für Leute die kein englisch sprechen oder Leute deren Favoritenliste platzt wichtig, dass eine solche Liste in buffed.de integriert wird.


----------



## glu1183 (8. Mai 2008)

Fast schrieb:


> Auf WowBosskillers.com oder WowJutsu.com sind die deutschen Gilden mit drauf. Es wäre also nur für Leute die kein englisch sprechen oder Leute deren Favoritenliste platzt wichtig, dass eine solche Liste in buffed.de integriert wird.



könntet ihr einen richtigen link von bosskillers reinstellen? bei mir kommt da nur ne suchmaschine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sirlanzelot (11. Mai 2008)

Schade das kein Kommentar vom Buffed Team da zu gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Zidinjo (11. Mai 2008)

geht doch einfach auf www.wowjutsu.com da findes man alles.


----------



## Isegrim (11. Mai 2008)

Fast schrieb:


> Auf WowBosskillers.com oder WowJutsu.com sind die deutschen Gilden mit drauf. Es wäre also nur für Leute die kein englisch sprechen oder Leute deren Favoritenliste platzt wichtig, dass eine solche Liste in buffed.de integriert wird.



Es gab schon vor Blasc bzw. buffed Thottbot, Allakhazam (später WoWhead und WoWwiki). Alles Datenbanken, die im Prinzip das bieten, was buffed bietet, nur eben in englischer Sprache. Trotzdem konnte sich buffed als Item-, Quest- und NPC-Nachschlagewerk im deutschsprachigen Raum als Referenz etablieren.
Die Chancen, daß eine deutsche Rangliste auf buffed ähnlich große Akzeptanz findet, stehen also gar nicht mal so schlecht.
Was buffed allerdings plant, weiß man eben nicht. :I


----------



## Nalumis (14. Mai 2008)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Es gab schon vor Blasc bzw. buffed Thottbot, Allakhazam (später WoWhead und WoWwiki). Alles Datenbanken, die im Prinzip das bieten, was buffed bietet, nur eben in englischer Sprache. Trotzdem konnte sich buffed als Item-, Quest- und NPC-Nachschlagewerk im deutschsprachigen Raum als Referenz etablieren.
> Die Chancen, daß eine deutsche Rangliste auf buffed ähnlich große Akzeptanz findet, stehen also gar nicht mal so schlecht.
> Was buffed allerdings plant, weiß man eben nicht. :I


Das Problem aller bestehenden Ranglisten ist, dass sie nur Gilden betrachten. Gildenpartnerschaften und Raidgemeinschaften werden nicht (bzw. falsch) berücksichtigt.

Beispiel 1 (unser Beispiel): Wir machen *alle* Raids mit einer Partnergilde zusammen. Dadurch haben wir z. B. zeitweise 4 Karazhan-Gruppen gleichzeitig laufen gehabt plus noch einen Fun-Twink-Raid zwischendurch, 2 Zul'Aman-Gruppen und eine 25er. Es wäre einfach nur dumm von uns, die Partnerschaft aufzulösen, zumal wir ohnehin als eine Gemeinschaft gelten und nicht nur Raids, sondern auch Quests usw. zusammen erledigen.
Beispiel 2: Eine Gilde mit 100 Mitgliedern besteht aus 99 PvPlern und einem PvEler, der mit einer Raidgruppe xy im Sonnenbrunnenplateau 5/6 steht. Ist die ganze Gilde deswegen so weit fortgeschritten?


----------



## Ocian (14. Mai 2008)

Nalumis, euch würde aber zB eine solche Rangliste wie sie unter http://progress.clan-hdlx.de/ ist korrekt mitzählen, dass ist übrigens eine deutsche die nicht per arsenalabgleich rechnet.


----------



## Nalumis (14. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Nalumis, euch würde aber zB eine solche Rangliste wie sie unter http://progress.clan-hdlx.de/ ist korrekt mitzählen, dass ist übrigens eine deutsche die nicht per arsenalabgleich rechnet.


Ja, bei der sind wir sogar eingetragen, allerdings pflegen diese Datenbank längst nicht alle Raidgruppen. Wie man das Problem automatisiert lösen kann, ist schwierig. Man könnte zwar Raidbündnisse mit Spielern manuell irgendwo eingeben, die dann automatisiert gepflegt werden (anhand von angelegten Gegenständen im Arsenal und/oder über ein Addon wie BLASC, das Bosskills zählt), aber auch dort verfälschen "Aushilfen" das Resultat oder das Mitlaufen in zwei Raidgruppen (z. B. Zul'Aman mittwochs mit Gruppe 1 und samstags mit Gruppe 2).

Also der Stand heute ist, dass die Gildenrankings nur für Gilden aussagekräftig sind, die reine Raidgilden sind und ohne externe Leute raiden.


----------

